# c'est tout nous ça !



## oman

Por favor alguien me podría ayudar a traducir esta expresión


----------



## BoigOGeni

Nosotros somos todo eso/Todo eso lo somos nosotros.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No BoigOGeni.
Esta expresión significa: esto se nos parece, lo que acabamos de hacer es como una firma nuestra, no hubiéramos podido actuar de otra manera ya que es el reflejo de nuestra personalidad / manera de actuar... (La verdad es que es difícil de explicar)
Ejemplo:
- Nous sommes partis en voyage et nous nous sommes perdus. ¿C'est tout nous ça!

Otra manera de decirlo en francés sería:
- _C'est bien nous ça / C'est notre portrait tout craché_

Suele emplearse en plan medio jocoso para situaciones algo cómicas.
No tengo solución para la traducción .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Esos somos nosotros!

(Así somos nosotros)


----------



## BoigOGeni

Pero cuando hay una enumeración de algo describiendo a un grupo de personas; alguien en ese grupo de personas puede decir *c'est tout nous ça!
no?
*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

En este caso diremos:
- On est tous là
- On y est tous

Désolée
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## oman

Muchas gracias a todos!!!, particularmente a Cintia&Martine,
Oman


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Creo haber encontrado la solución:
- eso nos pega

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## fragnol123

¿ Qué tal :"Eso nos define perfectamente" ? ¿ O : "nos retrata perfectamente" ? Pierde mucha frescura respecto a la expresión francesa pero creo que el significado es ese.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

La fiesta era a las 10 y llegamos tarde, *lo típico* (se entiende que tenemos esa fea costumbre), no?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo traduciría *c'est tout nous, ça* por *eso es muy nuestro*.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo traduciría *c'est tout nous, ça* por *eso es muy nuestro*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,





Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo traduciría *c'est tout nous, ça* por *eso es muy nuestro*.


De acuerdo si se habla de algo cultural pero... si se me ocurre ponerlo en singular... 
- c'est tout moi ça !
- ¡eso es muy mío! 

No me suena. 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

Buenos días

¿Y qué tal...

*-en mi línea?*
_*-en nuestra línea?*_

Ej.: Te vas por dos días y no dices nada a nadie. Tú *en tu línea*. (_Sigues en tu línea, siempre actúas igual_).

En el ejemplo de Pipas: La fiesta era a las 10 y llegamos tarde. Vamos, *en nuestra línea.*

Un saludo


----------



## catatrad

"C'est tout nous ça" = "je nous reconnais bien là" 

  Me parece que "esos somos nosotros" "así somos" es en plural lo mismo que cuando me dicen "esa es mi Cathy" por lo tanto para aplaudir a algo positivo, como quien diría "ole".

  Típico, típico nuestro, en nuestra línea, eso es muy nuestro, lo veo mas neutro.

  Falta un poco de contexto para saber si se quiere reír con cariño de un defecto o aplaudir a algo típico del grupo que nos encanta. También imagino que son expresiones que varían bastante de un país a otro y de una época a otra, o sea que según para qué lector...

  Para un lector español escogería "típico" o "típico nuestro" porque se usa mucho, y buscamos algo para puntualizar al final de una frase, a modo de conclusión, de guiño final, y me parece mejor algo cortito, más que nada por como suena. Para otros países no conozco lo suficiente, pero todas las soluciones me parecieron buenas.


----------



## PuNkRoSs

He estado leyendo el tema pero sigo teniendo la misma duda que antes de empezar
Como se diría es típico mío? o es muy mío, muy en mi línea....
C'est tout moi, ça? 
otra manera es "bien dans mon style" (bien en mi estilo) pero me interesa la primera expresión, como sería c'est tout mien ou c'est tout moi (ça)?


----------



## Paquita

PuNkRoSs said:


> c'est tout moi (ça)?


 
también = c'est bien de moi ! pero pierde la fuerza sugestiva del anterior...


----------



## PuNkRoSs

c'est bien, merci


----------

